# Instalar facilmente

## Apipote

Hola a todos.

Soy un usuario de xp que migro a vista, y vi espantado hacia donde se dirige la cosa. Además su obesidad morbida me asqueó, por lo que instalé Xubuntu. 

Estoy muy contento.

Pero mi amor es gentoo. Quise hace un par de años atrás instalarlo de base y realmente me volvi loco de frustración.

No me va como a muchos de Uds los retos de la instalación clasica y no tengo tiempo. Soy limitado en linux

No me maten por la pregunta pero...............si bajo el livecd 2007 y lo instalo graficamente, sera tan amigable y efectivo como Xubuntu??

Tendré mi amd64 a punto como ahora?

Existe algo tipo Synaptic que da gusto por lo facil y poderoso?

O gentoo no es aun para uso masivo como ubuntu?

Gracias y saludos !!

: )

----------

## Cereza

Pues veras, mucha gente tiene graves problemas con el instalador gráfico así que no es muy recomendable... La instalación manual no es tan difícil como parece (de hecho, con conocimientos mínimos sobre Linux y siguiendo el manual pasito a pasito...) ¿has probado con ésto?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1

Respecto a algo tipo Synapctic, sí, existen gestores gráficos para portage como Kuroo o Porthole, el filtro de busqueda de Kuroo es mucho mejor que el de Synapctic, y además todos los ebuilds tienen enlaces a la página principal del paquete para que puedas ver lo que vas a instalar (cosa que yo en Synaptic he visto en muy pocos paquetes, y además no son enlaces "clickables" para abrirlos inmediatamente en tu navegador).

----------

## Apipote

Ay Dios Cereza, le di una hojeada y no ha cambiado mucho desde mi mala experiencia. Me da taquicardia de quedarme sin sistema otra vez.

Por ejemplo: Tengo un disco sata wd 250, y lo usaria a todo para gentoo. Hacer particiones??, Nooo que las haga el instalador por defecto.

Te agradezco pero me supera.

: )

----------

## Cereza

Si el problema es hacer particiones en una consola siempre las puedes hacer desde tu Ubuntu con algún programa gráfico como gparted ¿no?

----------

## Apipote

Si o podria dejar por default las que ya tengo. Pero mirá, a ver que parece, voy a testear si el livecd me toma mi hardware ( xubuntu lo hizo integramente ),  y desde ahi voy a tratar de conectarme a internet. Luego me juego y le doy para adelante, y usare las opciones por defecto......... y que sea lo que Dios quiera.

De ultima vuelvo a Xubuntu.

; )

----------

## Cereza

 *Apipote wrote:*   

> Luego me juego y le doy para adelante, y usare las opciones por defecto......... y que sea lo que Dios quiera.

 

¿Quieres decir que vas a usar el instalador gráfico de Gentoo? a algunas personas les ha borrado particiones con cosas que no querían perder... si vas a hacer eso mejor no arranques con ningún disco duro que contenga nada que aprecies pinchado.

----------

## Apipote

Hice un respaldo de todos mis datos. Que haga lo que quiera con el disco. Luego les cuento. Reinstalar y personalizarl Xubuntu es lo peor que me puede pasar, si no funciona la cosa, y ya lo hice varias veces.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Facil y poderoso no son dos cosas que vayan de la mano. Espero que no moleste mi opinión.

Por otro lado, unos días en Gentoo y la escala de valores sobre que es facil y que es dificl cambia radicalmente.

Facil pasa a ser, por ejemplo, compilar un kernel, dificil tratar de debuggear un paquete que no instala.

Da miedo particionar? Algún día hay que aprender y nadie nació sabiendo! Así que como leí alguna vez por el foro: A arremangarse hasta los codos, atarse un pañuelo en la cabeza, si tiene el logo de los kamikaze en la frente mejor y bienvenido!!

 *Quote:*   

> Tendré mi amd64 a punto como ahora?

 

Cuando termines con tu Gentoo nos cuentas si todavía te parece que tu Ubuntu estaba a punto...

Salud!

----------

## Apipote

Tenes razon, por eso quiero migrar a Gentoo, pero sin padecer.

Ojala que el instalador me ande bien, y que luego si bien algo manejo la consola, pueda usar todo con GUI, como en xp y ubuntu.

Creo que el ser amigable es la gran apuesta para que gentoo, sea el number one.

Su filosofia, es impecable.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Creo que el ser amigable es la gran apuesta para que gentoo, sea el number one. 
> 
> Su filosofia, es impecable.

 

Una comparación que se me viene a la cabeza: Seguro que es mucho mas amigable de volar un cesna que un transbordador de la NASA, no? Con mucho menos instrumental y cosas que tener en mente.

Cual vuela mas lejos o mas rápido?

A mí me gusta tal cual está, si quisiera usar la pc y nada mas, sin conocer demasiado sobre como funciona y por que, no estaría usando Gentoo, eso seguro.

Ya te vas a ir acostumbrando a usar la consola, no te va a queda otra... 

Buena suerte con tu instalación, estaremos para tratar de solucionar los incovenientes que se te presenten.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Yo me baje el LiveDVD y lo instale con el instalador grafico por ejemplo. Usando la opcion Networkless (o algo asi) solo para testear las capacidades de EMT64 de mi pobre Celeron. Y obviamente me quede con x86, ya que no me satisfacia, aunque este mismo, lo instale hace un año y medio (creo), con el instalador grafico de la 2006.0, con algunos pequeños problemas que "foreando" pude solucionar. Hoy opino que la instalacion manual es lo ideal, pero no nos olvidemos que el instalador grafico, a pesar de sus problemas, funciona y bastante bien.

Saludos

----------

## opotonil

No es por desanimar me encanta ver crecer a la comunidad Gentoo, especialmente la de habla hispana que el ingles no es lo mio, pero si no te gusta tratar con la consola ni tocar archivos de con figuracion, etc. Yo sinceramente no te recomendaria esta distribucion.

Salu2.

PD: quitate ese miedo a la consola que no es tan complicado como parece tan solo hay que acostumbrarse y para las configuraciones es lo mejor y mas fiable, como ves hay una gran comunidad para ayudar y buenisimos manuales. (que un instalador automatico toquete mis particiones... no gracias).

----------

## ZaPa

Pues si tienes ganas de aprender linux y de que tu pc funcione 100%, gentoo es tu distribución, yo por ejemplo, en mi laptop un procesador no muy 'fuerte' un mobile, instalo ubuntu y satura mi máquina, se tiene que reconocer  que ubuntu satura mucho los recursos de una máquina, gentoo es ideal ya verás cuando lo pruebes que no ahi ningúna distribución que iguale su rendimiento y además vas a aprender muchisimo.

Saludos y suerte!

----------

## sunbqto

Gentoo nos hara libres...,

----------

## sefirotsama

 *GuaxUx wrote:*   

> Gentoo nos hara libres...,

 

Sí... aunque de momento no me paga el alquiler

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *GuaxUx wrote:*   Gentoo nos hara libres..., 
> 
> Sí... aunque de momento no me paga el alquiler

 ¡Ni me la chupa!

Aunque creo que es cuestión de depurar un poco las cflags ^___^

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

jeje... Y nos quedamos hablando solos, el autor del hilo no dió mas señales de vida. Habrá desistido?

----------

## Noss

Si tu problema es particionar y cosilas así, me ofresco voluntario para hacertelo yo mismo por ssh, para eso estamoa para ayudarnos

un saludo y si te interesa me lo dices por mensaje privado o por aquí

chao

----------

## Apipote

Perdon estimados, estuve de viaje.  Un campeonato de mis hijos que juegan al rugby.

Estoy escribiendo este post desde el livecd.

No me gusta la obesidad de gnome ( menos kde ), y querria alivianarlo. No me gustan galeon, oppenofice, etc, etc. O quizas instalar xfce.

No veo un "synaptic" que me limpie el sistema de huerfanos, librerias que no uso, que me avise e instale los "updates", diarios, y todo el soft que a mi me gusta.

No le tengo miedo a la consola, de hecho, algo la tenes que usar en xubuntu.

Solo que no se como Uds.

Si me dan una mano para reemplazar a Synaptic ( Porthole ?? ).............seria un gentoo más.

Gracias totales !!

Pd: cada cuanto sale una version nueva de gentoo??

----------

## Cereza

El "Synaptic" aquí se llama Kuroo o Porthole, no estaran instalados de serie, en el livecd no lo podras instalar pero una vez que tengas tu sistema sí:

```
emerge kuroo
```

En cuanto avisos de actualizaciones... esto se actualiza todos los días, lo que puedes hacer es instalar algún programa para leer noticias y apuntarte al feed de portage, así sabras cada día que cambia en la base de datos de paquetes de Gentoo.

----------

## Apipote

Veniamos bien, hasta que se me clavo la instalacion en Unpack stage tarball 50/116

Sigo esperando, pues esta compilando o algo asi ?

Que hago estoy en livecd.

----------

## achaw

Se colgo? o solo tarda mucho? a veces hay que tener paciencia. En cuanto a interfaces graficas para portage, una vez que las pruebes...te vas a dar cuenta de todo el amor que sentis por la consola y no lo sabes.

Saludos

----------

## Apipote

No tengo ni la menor idea cuanto tarda en instalarse normalmente gentoo.

En xubuntu me lleva solo 15-20 min.

Cuando demora desde el livecd tarball 3 networkless ?

----------

## Apipote

Ahhhhhhhh bueno, gracias gente por contestarme.

Saludos.

----------

## Cereza

En Ubuntu tarda poquito porque es una distribución binaria, solo descoprime los paquetes, Gentoo los compila y puede tardar bastantes horas en compilar un sistema grande, sobre todo los paquetes muy grandes.

----------

## Apipote

Entonces no esta clavada ? no veo que haya actividad, quizas porque tengo 2gb de ram?

Me voy a dormir y la dejo?

----------

## Cereza

No veo el instalador gráfico desde hace mucho tiempo... ¿no notas actividad alguna? que el lector de cd o el disco duro esten trabajando por ejemplo, o algún boton "detalles" que muestre lo que está haciendo el instalador (porque en una consola mientras se compila no dejan de pasar comandos todo el rato) yo creo que sí, que podrias dejarlo encendido..... si no es inflamable....

----------

## Apipote

Bueno hermano, me voy a la cama. 

No, no veo actividad, aunque ahora mismo repeti todo el proceso, particiona perfecto, crea archivos, y luego el proceso de instalacion es rapidisimo hasta que se clava en 50/116, no se si compila ( deberia en tarball 3 ? ), o lo que sea, te cuento luego.

Un detalle, el instalador command line, cuyo acceso directo esta en el escritorio, se clava.

Uso amd64

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> no se si compila ( deberia en tarball 3 ?

 

No, no compila nada, solo descomprime.

Nunca usé el instalador automático pero si se quedó trabado en esa parte, seguro que estoy llegando tarde, mañana cuando te despiertes, lo vas a encontrar exactamente en el mismo lugar...

Descomprimir el stage 3 en una pc medianamente potente que deduzco que debés tener si tenés 2Gb de ram, no debería tomar mas de 5 minutos (o en el peor de los escenarios, si realemente compilara todo el toolchain, en mi athlon 3500 no lleva mas de 45 minutos mas o menos).

Te vas a tener que amigar con la consola me parece... 

 *Quote:*   

> Bueno hermano, me voy a la cama.

 

Creo que Cereza es "Hermana"... (o no?)

Salud!

----------

## Apipote

Si, tenes razon nada.............

Sorry Cereza   :Rolling Eyes: 

Nos vemos pronto.

----------

## Cereza

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Creo que Cereza es "Hermana"... (o no?) 

 

Pues sí jeje.

Una pena que no ande eso, a mi me pasó parecido con el LiveCD 2006.0, pero se colgaba en el primero de los paquetes. El instalador gráfico de Gentoo tiene muchos problemas, incluso se vota en éste hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566719-highlight-.html para que lo quiten de los LiveCD/DVD al menos hasta que funcione decentemente.

----------

## i92guboj

El instalador gráfico jamás debió llegar a los manuales, y jamás debió llegar a

los servidores oficiales de Gentoo, en mi opinión. Solo sirve para esto:

Llega un novato, le prometes facilidad en la instalación (no es que la

instalación clásica sea difícil, ya sabeis a que me refiero...), el instalador,

en el mejor de los casos, no funciona (en el peor, provoca pérdida de datos

y hasta insomnio  :Razz:  ). Ese instalador debería estar en servidores marginales, 

con un "_alpha" en su nombre y un archivo readme adjunto explicando los

problemas conocidos. Y no documentado en el manual oficial de Gentoo, porque

lo único que hace es daño. ¿Que hay gente a la que le anda de maravilla? Me

alegro por ellos, pero recordad siempre: que ande en una máquina, no significa

que esté preparado para la vida real.

Desafortunadamente, el equipo de Gentoo no parece darse cuenta del daño que

este monstruo está haciendo a la distro. Pero eso es un tema para otro hilo.

Si de verdad quieres instalar Gentoo, usa el camino de Gentoo, que es la

instalación manual via Stage3 (el no tengo tiempo no me vale, en los dos o

tres días que llevas con esto, podrías tener una instalación desde stage3

completa de sobra, y sin fallos).

Si no quieres "ensuciarte" las manos, ya hay por ahí millones de distros con 

instaladores gráficos que funcionan, y funcionan bien. Así que escoge una de

ellas y tendrás menos dolores de cabeza. Gentoo no funciona así. Y ya has

comprobado la maravilla de instalador que tenemos.

----------

## gringo

no he probao el instalador gráfico este, seguro que lo haré algún día, y sólo he oido mas o menos lo mismo que comenta "the user once called 6thpink"  :Razz:  y poco mas, pero vaya por delante que me parece perfecta la idea de un instalador gráfica, osea, todo lo que sea atraer a mas gente a gentoo me parece ideal ( si es que hace lo que le dicen claro). Al que no le guste pues que no lo use, es asi de sencillo, siempre se puede hacer a la vieja usanza.

Pero creo que quizás el instalador tb. puede dar una falsa idea de lo que es gentoo, no es una distro para gurús desde luego, no se trata de que gentoo sólo la puedan manejar cuatro frikis chiflaos, pero si es una distro que tu te la cueces y tu te la comes, mas que ninguna otra, esto de la flexibilidad que ofrece gentoo es muy bonito si se tiene claro lo que se está haciendo porque si no sabes lo que estás haciendo pues prepárate porque te vas a dar de ostias con ella. 

Asi es como lo veo yo al menos.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no he probao el instalador gráfico este, seguro que lo haré
> 
> algún día, y sólo he oido mas o menos lo mismo que comenta "the user once
> 
> called 6thpink"  y poco mas, pero vaya por delante que me parece perfecta
> ...

 

Yo pienso lo mismo, pero puntualizando de nuevo que un producto no terminado

no tiene por qué convertirse en la forma oficial y la más evidente de instalar

un sistema operativo. Da igual lo complicados que sean los métodos

alternativos. Igual que un coche roto jamás puede sustituir a una bici,

por muy potente que este -teóricamente- sea.

No me molesta la idea que pueda dar tener un instalador gráfico. Eso es cosa de

cada uno. Si alguien piensa que la distro es otra mandrake pero que va a ir un

200% más rápido o algo de eso, pues peor para él o ella. Si lees el manual

completo y te haces una idea eso no te pasará. Pero claro... lo queremos todo,

con aprendizaje cero. La ley del mínimo esfuerzo, como se dice por aquí.

Seamos realistas jeje, si lo que queremos es no leer nada, y pulsar "Aceptar"

una y otra vez, entonces hay un sistema operativo que cumple esos requisitos

y cuyo nombre no prununciaré porque todos aquí sabemos cual es.

No se trata de ser gurú. cualquier persona que sepa leer (asumo que todos aquí

pueden hacer eso) tiene capacidad para coger un handbook, y con un poco de ayuda

del foro, las listas, o el irc (no será por falta de opciones) terminar la

instalación en un par de días en cualquier máquina medianamente moderna. Hace unos

12 o 13 años, todos, incluso los más iletrados, cogían su manual de MSDOS, y sin

tener ni idea de informática, lo instalaban, y comenzaban a usarlo. Y con 

cuatro idea, eran capaz de instalar drivers a mano y configurar sus ficheros

autoexec y config sin problema. Y hasta los más vagos hacían eso, aunque

fuera para explimir 4 o 5 kilobytes más de memoria convencional para poder

jugar con su matamarcianos favorito. No se trata de ser friki, se trata de no 

ser vagos.

No digo que no sería guay tener un instalador point&click, sería práctico, y todo

lo que sea facilidad de uso, es siempre bueno, pero no a costa de la calidad, de

eso jamás me van a convencer. El instalador de Gentoo no funciona como debiera.

Punto. Digan lo que digan, se ha demostrado una y mil veces. Y no debería ser un

instalador oficial hasta que se arreglen este tipo de problemas.

----------

## achaw

No me parece, realmente esa encuesta me parece autoritaria. Si el Live CD/DVD funciona horriblemente, tengo derecho a usarlo y a que explote mi disco si se me antoja, es mi eleccion. Como dice un compañero en la encuesta:

 *Quote:*   

> ...users are free to use whatever method they like to install...
> 
> Gentoo; the installer is just another option. If you don't like it, don't use it.

 

Pedir removerlo solo porque no entra "en la onda" de Gentoo, me parece demasiado. Yo lo use, dos veces, efectivamente. Me arriesgue y gane, porque tuve la oportunidad de elegir.

Saludos

EDIT

------

 *Quote:*   

> En fin, me desgajo de la discusión, está fuera del hilo y ninguno vamos 
> 
> a cambiar de opinión (es lo bonito de poder opinar  )

 

Hago lo mismo, ya que estamos usurpando el post del compañero. Quizas de para otro post u otro momento.

----------

## gringo

@i92guboj : si, básicamente estamos de acuerdo y estamos dándole vueltas a lo mismo, lo que yo quería enfatizar con mi intervención era lo de leer y entender, porque a veces lees algunos hilos en los foros y se ve claramente que el que abrió el hilo se ha perdido por completo y está ejecutando cosas a lo burro. 

Lo de gurú o lo de friki no iba ni por ti ni por nadie en concreto, sólo era para tratar de sacar un poco de hierro a eso de "gentoo es para gurús" que tanto se lee por ahi.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

@achaw, nadie aquí ha dicho tal cosa.

Me parece perfecto que haya alternativas. Lo dije muy claro. Lo único que digo

es que un instalador no puede ser oficial si está en estado alfa. Andó para tí,

pero reconocerás que igual que tú tienes derecho a elegir, también es cierto

que nosotros no somos quién para imponer un instalador inestable a un novato.

Y no digas que no se impone nada a nadie, porque cualquier novato se va antes

a por un instalador que a por una instalación a mano, en el 99% de los casos.

El software alfa debería estar en repositorios testing/unstable, así de simple.

No es nada descabellada la idea, bajo mi punto de vista humilde, claro.

Vamos, quitamos diariamente software de portage porque está sin mantener o es

inestable o inseguro, y sin embargo todo el mundo es feliz con un instalador

(pieza crítica!!!) que es inestable y no anda para mucha gente... Que me lo

expliquen, porque no lo entiendo. Aunque tampoco es que una cosa disculpe a la

otra. En fin, me desgajo de la discusión, está fuera del hilo y ninguno vamos

a cambiar de opinión (es lo bonito de poder opinar  :Smile:  ), yo seguiré usando esto

a mi modo "gurú"  :Razz: , y que se las apañen los demás.

Solo una nota final: si falla algo con el instalador gráfico estás tu solo, 

si sigues el método tradicional, tendrás soporte y una forma para arreglar

cualquier problema.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Apipote

No sean lapidarios por favor estimados. No es tan importante la cosa.

Estoy de acuerdo con i92guboj, en casi todo.

El instalador de Gentoo es algo horrendo, y creo que no deberia ser oficial.

Ya instalé mi xubuntu en solo 20 min, y 30 min para personalizarlo.

Es tal la perfomance de gentoo sobre otras, como para padecer la odisea de la instalacion?. Es controversial segun algunos test.

Cuando gentoo me trate bien, nos volveremos a ver, supongo que será pronto. 

Porque subestimar a quien quiere hacer lo que Uds, pero de manera amigable?

Porque no puede gentoo ser poderoso y facil?

Ha sido un placer leerlos.

Javier

Argentina.

----------

## sefirotsama

HAz la instalación a mano desde el xubuntu, reservale a gentoo almenos 35 GB (así no tener problemas) para la propia partición / y el resto te ayudaremos aquí en el foro. SI cuando acabas la instalación de gentoo te gusta el resultado final puedes migrar y rehusar la partición (que podrias montarla en /home o donde quieras).

Yo la instalación la hice en varias semanas, hacia CHROOTING y volvia al punto que me quedé (hasta que llegué a compilar el kernel que solo necesitava reinicar a gentoo con su kernel).

SI optas por esa opción aprenderas mucho y podras seguir usando linux mientras haces tranquilamente la instalación en una terminal.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Apipote wrote:*   

> No sean lapidarios por favor estimados. No es tan importante la cosa.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con i92guboj, en casi todo.
> 
> El instalador de Gentoo es algo horrendo, y creo que no deberia ser oficial.
> ...

 

Gentoo puede rendir mejor o peor, según se use o se configure. Igual que otras

distros. Lo bueno de Gentoo, es que te permite cambiar las cosas de forma 

relativamente fácil. Es la facilidad de configuración y los excelentes manuales

(y foros) unidos a todo el poder de tener el fuente a mano (y no solo los

binarios) lo que en mi opinión hacen de Gentoo una metadistro muy poderosa.

Cómo se use, es otra historia. Gentoo no te va a dar una mejora de rendimiento

milagrosa, eso solo lo puedo hacer una máquina más potente.

En mi opinión, quién viene a Gentoo buscando velocidad bruta, se equivoca,

aunque si es verdad que cuando las cosas se configuran bien, van mejor (no

añado más a eso).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cuando gentoo me trate bien, nos volveremos a ver, supongo que será pronto. 
> 
> Porque subestimar a quien quiere hacer lo que Uds, pero de manera amigable?
> ...

 

No se subestima a nadie, y lamento si esa es la impresión. A veces respondo

bastante enérgicamente, pero es solo mi estilo (luego soy muy simpático  :Razz:  ).

Simplemente digo que, para aprender, hay que mojarse, ensuciarse las manos.

Jamás vas a sacar provecho real de Gentoo si te asustas de la consola y

solo estás dispuesto a tratar con frontends gráficos. Si soy tan claro en

mis respuestas, es porque creo que la claridad es un don. No me gusta hablar

con eufemismos y poesía.

Y realmente, no creo que eso vaya a cambiar de aquí a poco, Gentoo va a seguir

exigiendo voluntad de aprender a sus usuaios. Si no es el caso, realmente es

mejor usar una distro más orientada a asistentes e interfaces gráficos.

Gentoo NO es complicada. Simplemente requiere un poco de voluntad, nada más.

Si te decides a intentarlo, verás que no es tan complicado, y tendrás aquí

toda la ayuda que podamos darte cuando el handbook no sea suficiente.

Saludos.

EDIT: Como bien dice sefirotsama, no es necesario que tengas tu pc parado

mientras. Puedes instalar gentoo poco a poco, desde un terminal en cualquier

distro que ya tengas andando.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Apipote wrote:*   

> Cuando gentoo me trate bien, nos volveremos a ver, supongo que será pronto.

 

Una lástima... Como dijo i92nosecuanto once called 6thpink, por consola ya lo habrías instalado y estarías usándolo.

Con buena conexión a internet, desde que empieza la instalación hasta tener Gentoo funcionando sin entorno gráfico me lleva media hora mas o menos y de ahi en mas, depende de lo que le instale.

Por muy amigable que sea Ubuntu, vas a ir aprendiendo mucho del funcionamiento general de la PC, me refiero a hadrware y software. Al menos mas rápido que usando Windows, eso seguro.

Ya llegará el día en que no te represente un desafío la instalación o que el instalador automatizado funcione como deba...

Salud!

----------

## Apipote

Si se sienten orgullosos de ser de la vieja escuela , enhorabuena , gentoo seguirá actualizandose ( les guste o no ) para los usuarios como yo, la inmensa mayoria,  quienes no quieren padecer una instalacion "manual". 

Ubuntu ha contribuido enormemente a que miles de usuarios de win migren a linux. Mucho soft gratis, no spywares, no virus, no desfragmentaciones, etc etc. 

No todo pasa por sentirse superior por usar comandos en una consola aburrida.

Que ubuntu exista no quiere decir que gentoo haya muerto , ni mucho menos .... pero por favor , dejemos que cada uno se adentre en la selva como mejor sepa ( o pueda ).

Y a los muchachos responsables de gentoo, por favor, tengan un poco de verguenza y eliminen o sean serios y hagan funcionar esa porqueria de instalador "oficial".

Con todo respeto.

Saludos a todos.

J.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Apipote wrote:*   

> Si se sienten orgullosos de ser de la vieja escuela ,
> 
> enhorabuena , gentoo seguirá actualizandose ( les guste o no ) para los
> 
> usuarios como yo, la inmensa mayoria,  quienes no quieren padecer una
> ...

 

Estás siendo bastante tosco, por favor, lee los posts completos antes de

publicar respuestas de este tipo. Me duelen los dedos de escribir lo mismo

siempre: bienvenida sea la facilidad de uso, y bienvenido el instalador

gráfico, pero no en su estado actual: está roto y no funciona como debiera.

Facilidad de uso: SI, inestabilidad o pérdida de funcionalidad: JAMÁS.

La configurabilidad y la estabilidad son dos de las claves por las que

todo usuario de GEntoo es "usuario de Gentoo" y no de cualquier otra distro.

Si tu estás dispuesto a pasar de eso, nosotros no. Sorry.

Me siento orgulloso de Gentoo en general, pero mi orgullo no es por ser

de la vieja escuela ni de nada. Además, no lo soy, porque yo llegué a Gentoo

estando las cosas bastante avanzadas, sobre el 2004 o por ahí. Me produce

mucho más orgullo ver como día a día se une más gente al grupo, y esto

va creciendo y funcionando mejor y mejor. Hace falta gente nueva en todos

los campos, y los novatos son tan bienvenidos como cualquier otro.

Cree a este "ser superior" (según tus propias palabras): si no fuera por

hacer la vida algo más fácil a los demás, sobre todo a los recién llegados,

no me dedicaría a "perder" mi tiempo en este foro. No gano nada con ello, y me

gusta más estar en el  bar tomando una cerveza al salir de trabajar, o leyendo

un buen libro (mientras me tomo una cerveza  :Razz:  ). Los novatos son siempre

bienvenidos, al menos en lo que a mí respecta. Solo pido que si gasto mi tiempo

en ellos, ellos a su vez pongan de su parte. No voy a hacer el trabajo de

nadie. Las ganas de aprender son fundamentales, para todo en la vida.

 *Quote:*   

> Ubuntu ha contribuido enormemente a que miles de usuarios de win
> 
> migren a linux. Mucho soft gratis, no spywares, no virus, no desfragmentaciones,
> 
> etc etc.
> ...

 

Eso está muy bien, Ubuntu tiene su parcela, y Gentoo no va a conseguir nada

intentando ser como Ubuntu. Son dos distros distintas. No necesitamos

parecernos a Ubuntu. Ambas son buenas distros, pero si fueran dos clones

no tendría sentido que existieran las dos.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No todo pasa por sentirse superior por usar comandos en una consola aburrida.
> 
> Que ubuntu exista no quiere decir que gentoo haya muerto , ni mucho menos ....
> ...

 

Voy a pasar por alto lo que me toca de parte personal, porque en este foro

soy de todo menos personal y porque no ganaría absolutamente nada siguiéndote

el juego. Solo decir que no creo que nadie se sienta superior por usar una consola.

Cada uno usa las herramientas que considera oportunas, y, ni yo tengo derecho 

a discriminar a nadie porque no sepa desenvolverse en un terminal, ni tú tienes

derecho a ir por ahí etiquetando a la gente porque sepa algo más que tú de un

tema determinado. Nadie se siente superior aquí, si tu etiquetas a la gente como

"superiores" por eso, quizás el problema esté en tí, y no en los demás. Eso seres

"superiores" (como tú los llamas) aportan lo que pueden, sepan más o menos, 

para intentar ayudar a los demás en estos foros, en el irc o en las listas de

correo de Gentoo.

Además, te diré otra cosa. Nosotros (los seres superiores jejeje), somos tan

normales como cualquier otro. Hemos aprendido como todos, poco a poco, aunque

no lo creas. Tengo una cosa muy clara en la vida: hasta el ser más tonto que

haya sobre el planeta me puede enseñar algo. Jamás despreciaré a nadie porque

no sepa. Pero si porque no tenga ni la más mínima voluntad de aprender.

Y es que, el que "lo sabe todo", pierde la capacidad de aprender. Por eso, es mejor

considerarse un poco ignorante, y yo intento seguir ese camino. Incluso en los

campos en que mejor me defiendo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y a los muchachos responsables de gentoo, por favor, tengan un poco de verguenza y
> 
> mejoren esa porqueria de instalador "oficial".
> ...

 

No exijas nada, porque estás siendo algo dictador. Y aplícate lo de la vergüenza

a tí mismo. Básicamente, estás EXIGIENDO a alguien que ni conoces, ni está cobrando

por hacerte feliz, que haga lo que TÚ necesitas, y que lo haga YA. Además en un

tono que, al menos a mí, me parecería ofensivo si estuvieras hablando de un

producto hecho por mí y liberado voluntariamente para tu uso y disfrute de forma

gratuíta.

Los devs de gentoo son voluntarios, que trabajan en su tiempo libre, en lugar de

estar por ahí de cervecitas, así que calma. Si no hay un instalador gráfico no es

porque no se quiera, sino porque falta gente capacitada para hecer el trabajo. Si

de verdad crees que es tan importante, aprende python o cualquier otro lenguage y

ayuda.

Si no puedes, no tienes tiempo, o no quieres, no pasa nada, pero

entonces no exijas a nadie que haga el trabajo por tí. Porque a ningún dev de

Gentoo le dan un duro por hacernos felices (aparte de que es imposible hacer 

feliz a todo el mundo).

Si quieres exijir, usa SuSE, paga, y pide. A ver si te hacen más caso que aquí.

Como ya dije, nada personal. Espero que nadie tome esta nota a mal.

En lo que respecta a mí, me desgajo de esta conversación, pero antes quería aclarar

el por qué de todo lo que aquí ha pasado. No vamos a ganar nada siguiendo con el

tema. Queréis un instalador gráfico que ande, y no lo hay. Punto. Todo lo demás es

accesorio e inútil. Y la discusión no nos llevará a ninguna parte, así que por tanto

es una pérdida de tiempo.

----------

## Apipote

Ok. Coincido con vos, "no lo hay" y es inconducente una discusion.

Solo quise dar mi opinión y pido mil perdones si se ha leido tosca y ofensiva.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

no tengo mucho tiempo hoy, estoy de pasadita solamente pero para apipote:

No se cual será la causa que te tira a pasar de ubuntu a gentoo pero quizás te ayude en la transición instalar algun livedvd de sabayon linux.

Tuve oportunidad de ver su instalador en funcionamiento, es gráfico, se basa en gentoo y realmente funciona.

El resultado final deja bastante que desear por que al igual que los instaladores de otras distribuciones, se basa en binarios precompilados PARA I586!! pero bueno, se me ocurrió que quizás te interese... Al menos al cabo de un tiempo te vas a llevar mejor con lo que es Gentoo en si.

Salud!

----------

## Apipote

Me gusta gentoo porque creo es la mejor distro, paradojicamente con un instalador horrendo y frustrante. 

Solo eso, no es para rasgarse las vestiduras porque prentendo que funcione, y no perder tiempo en una instalacion manual, engorrosa y aburrida. Pero es muy subjetivo.

Yo uso mi tiempo en "aprender" a extipar tumores femeninos, no en lidiar con una distro. 

Lamento que Gentoo, por mas que laburen gratis ( entiendo que en varias lo hacen ), no nos tenga en cuenta a los como yo. Los más.

Y si, me di una vuelta por sabayon, pero me quedo con ubuntu hasta que funcione el instalador como debe ser.

Has sido muy amable Inodoro.

: )

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Se me acabaron las ideas entonces. Supongo que Ubuntu será la mejor elección al menos por ahora...

Salud!

----------

